# Facebook link



## cromag (Sep 17, 2011)

Somehow I turned on a post to facebook option somewhere and when ever I post on a thread it opens up a "post on my profile" box. This is getting very annoying!! How do I remove this I've looked in my profile from top to bottom


----------



## cromag (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 17, 2011)

there is a box at the botton of the reply box that says share on facebook and has a check mark in it. Uncheck this. If you dont see it click Full page editor on the top right of the reply by and when it opens you will see the facebook share option. 


Hope that helps.


----------



## cromag (Sep 17, 2011)

OMG thank you


----------



## terry colwell (Sep 18, 2011)




----------

